# Kerosene and Kerosene substitutes



## Wiswash

Last week we had a power outage for 2 days and I finally put my kerosene lamps to serious use. Instead of kerosene I used a kerosene substitute called Klean Heat. On the jug of Klean Heat it claims that the product is completely odorless. I found this to NOT be the case. The smell of burning Klean Heat was annoying and strong, just as strong as I remember kerosene being when using it many years ago. 
I am interested in other peoples experience in using keosene and Kerosene substitutes. What smells obnoxious and what doesnt have any smell? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Jason

I have an oil lamp that I've been burning at night just for effect more than anything and to see how well it lights up a room and how many I'd need to light a given room. It burns the clear oil which I bought, along with the lamp, at Wal Mart. There is a trace of a smell in the air, but it's almost pleasant in the same way as just a hint of diesel smoke is kind of nice. To me it's not objectionable at all. Not sure if the lamp oil will burn in a kerosene lamp or not.


----------



## Emerald

I use something called Liquid Paraffin was recommended by the Local Amish.. costs about $6.99 a gallon here. We do have a large settlement of Amish so probably helps keep the costs down as in GR it is closer to $10 a gallon. Gonna have to pick up more while I am thinking of it.
It does have a faint odor while burning but not like kerosene.


----------



## Wiswash

_ use something called Liquid Paraffin was recommended by the Local Amish.. costs about $6.99 a gallon here. We do have a large settlement of Amish so probably helps keep the costs down as in GR it is closer to $10 a gallon. Gonna have to pick up more while I am thinking of it.
It does have a faint odor while burning but not like kerosene. _

Hi Emerald, The lamps and lantern I use have 7/8 inch wicks for maximum light. Now, according to WT Kirkman, an American based manufacturer of lanterns, one should not use parafin on these wicks due to the thickness of the liquid and less than optimal burning qualities of parafin. Parafin burns with a 50% reduction in light output.


----------



## Graebarde

I don't know of any substance that burns completely odorless. I think the option is to get the least expensive with the greatest shelf life and make sure the structure is venetelated to allow fumes to disperse. Vegetable oils have been used, but they, like the paraffin, don't emit as much light as the other petroleum based fuel, also they are 'smokey', but in a pinch... FB


----------



## Emerald

Wiswash said:


> _ use something called Liquid Paraffin was recommended by the Local Amish.. costs about $6.99 a gallon here. We do have a large settlement of Amish so probably helps keep the costs down as in GR it is closer to $10 a gallon. Gonna have to pick up more while I am thinking of it.
> It does have a faint odor while burning but not like kerosene. _
> 
> Hi Emerald, The lamps and lantern I use have 7/8 inch wicks for maximum light. Now, according to WT Kirkman, an American based manufacturer of lanterns, one should not use parafin on these wicks due to the thickness of the liquid and less than optimal burning qualities of parafin. Parafin burns with a 50% reduction in light output.


I haven't noticed any reduction of light output but then I am not using it only because of the light output-the smell of the liquid paraffin doesn't kill me like the smell of kerosene does. Chronic sinus problems and allergies limit me on what I can and can not use. I have been stocking up on unscented candles as there are a few scented ones that I like and don't bother me but with no power you do not want to have more than one scented candle lit. We got caught many years ago with only fancy scented candles during a power outage (in winter) and we had several of the big jars of scented candles going and the stink in the house was unbelievable! 
I have also read and know how to do is make my own wicks from crochet cotton and macrame knots...


----------



## Wiswash

Does anyone know how long these fuels can be stored. If I buy 5 gallons of Klean Heat, I just wonder if its viable after a few years or does it "rot" like gasoline in a few months?


----------



## BillS

Gasoline has additives. Things like kerosene are a single chemical compound. They should last for years. Regardless of what it says on the container.

I'm from Gladstone originally. My school plays your school in football and basketball. Or they did back in the 70s when I went to high school.


----------



## MichaelK

I use both kerosene lamps and also a Corona kerosene heater at my retreat. Instead of kerosene that I can't buy in bulk, I've switched to regular pump diesel #2 that I can buy for half the price.

Both seem to burn OK, though I am careful to keep a working CO detector nearby. The flame on the heater may be a little lower because of the extra viscosity of the fuel, but I see no difference in the quality of lamp flame.

BTW, kerosene/lamp oil does appear to go bad over time, for two reasons. In clear-glass lamps that are exposed to direct sunlight, I see yellowing of the fuel over time. Although yellow fuel still appears to burn OK, I'm assuming that yellowing is the first sign of decomposition. This yellowing takes 3-4 years before becoming pronounced.

A second problem is water contamination. Fuel that contains water can ruin the wicks of both lamps and heaters. Got my Corona heater second-hand for 25$ because it wouldn't burn. Replaced the wick and it works perfectly. You can reduce water contamination somewhat by filtering through cellulose. Filtering through several layers of paper towels seems to be enought cellulose to capture water.


----------



## rextex

I've always used kerosene since I was a kid. At that time we heated and cooked with it. I've never minded the odor.


----------



## Meerkat

Heat use propane if you can buy it. Long burning candles and lamp oil is what we use.But kerosene is cheaper and stores better,imo.
Get most of your chores done in daylight if tshtf,you'll probably be tired and affraid to stay up and read anyway.


----------



## Momturtle

In using kerosene lamps, cleaning and adjusting the wick correctly makes a big difference in the amount of odor. If the globe gets sooty very fast, your wick is not adjusted correctly. When you look closely at the flame, you can see black soot rising. Turn it down. You can also get some pine oil, cinnamon oil etc. and put a couple of drops in the oil in the lamp. Still smells but it is better. The clean heat usually has less smell. A kerosen lantern is going to smell. They don't make real good inside lights. The kind with the tall globe does smell a little less. The Alladin lamp has almost no odor at all except when you put it out. Very bright and very thrifty on the oil. Kerosene goes bad in the same way that diesel fuel does. While old kerosene will burn, it doesn't combust as cleanly. A little Pri-D goes a long way and the kerosene will burn cleaner as well. Miles Stair's "End of Times Report" on-line has a bunch of great info on using kerosene, odorless mineral spirits and various kerosene lamps, stoves, etc. On thing, the Butterfly kerosene stoves are great but not for cooking inside. They use them in developing countries but if you watch shows on cooking with them, they are always outside on a porch of some kind. Stinky does not even begin to cover it. Other than that they work great. I love kerosene appliances but I also have a screened porch to use them on. In the winter I cook stews on the kerosene heater.


----------



## LincTex

Momturtle said:


> A kerosene lantern is going to smell. They don't make real good inside lights.


Using a valuable fuel like Kerosene just to make "light" is a HUGE waste. Instead of storing numerous gallons of kerosene, you would do so much better with some sort of electric lighting system. Again, look to what the Amish are doing with solar electricty and copy their examples. For the cost of a few 5-gallon cans of kerosene, you could build a really nice LED lighting system with solar power.


----------



## VUnder

MichaelK said:


> I use both kerosene lamps and also a Corona kerosene heater at my retreat. Instead of kerosene that I can't buy in bulk, I've switched to regular pump diesel #2 that I can buy for half the price.
> 
> Both seem to burn OK, though I am careful to keep a working CO detector nearby. The flame on the heater may be a little lower because of the extra viscosity of the fuel, but I see no difference in the quality of lamp flame.
> 
> BTW, kerosene/lamp oil does appear to go bad over time, for two reasons. In clear-glass lamps that are exposed to direct sunlight, I see yellowing of the fuel over time. Although yellow fuel still appears to burn OK, I'm assuming that yellowing is the first sign of decomposition. This yellowing takes 3-4 years before becoming pronounced.
> 
> A second problem is water contamination. Fuel that contains water can ruin the wicks of both lamps and heaters. Got my Corona heater second-hand for 25$ because it wouldn't burn. Replaced the wick and it works perfectly. You can reduce water contamination somewhat by filtering through cellulose. Filtering through several layers of paper towels seems to be enought cellulose to capture water.


Another good tip, my grandad did. Run your fuel through a felt hat. Buy you an old thick and good felt hat and you can filter gasoline, lamp oil, whatever. It works really good. The water will bead up on the top side of the felt and the fuel will flow through.


----------



## Alaskalady

VUnder said:


> Another good tip, my grandad did. Run your fuel through a felt hat. Buy you an old thick and good felt hat and you can filter gasoline, lamp oil, whatever. It works really good. The water will bead up on the top side of the felt and the fuel will flow through.


That is an excellent tip, VUnder. Thanks. Do you suppose you could answer a question, though. I don't know much about kerosene, but it smells like a petroleum product to me. That makes me wonder if we will even be able to get that after the shtf. I have assumed it requires a lot of resources to process and distribute it and am doubtful we will have those.

Are you assuming the shtf only sorta, or is kerosene made out of something people can get locally and process locally? I am trying to figure out what the real nitty gritty of light might be if we don't get kerosene. I kinda know theoretically how to make stone age lamps with animal fat and about local natives burning a type of fish for light, but I think I might need to practice that stuff if kerosene is going to be a loss when tshtf.


----------



## lotsoflead

rextex said:


> I've always used kerosene since I was a kid. At that time we heated and cooked with it. I've never minded the odor.


exactly right, a person would get used to the odor in a couple days and todays white or even the red dyed kerocene is nothing like the old brown stuff we used in the 40s.it is refined a lot better today as kero is actually jet fuel.


----------



## lazydaisy67

Can you put a few drop of any essential fragrance oil in the kerosene? I have lots I use for making my own laundry soap.


----------



## lotsoflead

lazydaisy67 said:


> Can you put a few drop of any essential fragrance oil in the kerosene? I have lots I use for making my own laundry soap.


 I think you could, try a little and let it burn in your garage or some place for a while.
I had a paper here someplace from a few yrs ago on how to make the kero smell better, i'll keep looking.


----------



## VUnder

Alaskalady said:


> That is an excellent tip, VUnder. Thanks. Do you suppose you could answer a question, though. I don't know much about kerosene, but it smells like a petroleum product to me. That makes me wonder if we will even be able to get that after the shtf. I have assumed it requires a lot of resources to process and distribute it and am doubtful we will have those.
> 
> Are you assuming the shtf only sorta, or is kerosene made out of something people can get locally and process locally? I am trying to figure out what the real nitty gritty of light might be if we don't get kerosene. I kinda know theoretically how to make stone age lamps with animal fat and about local natives burning a type of fish for light, but I think I might need to practice that stuff if kerosene is going to be a loss when tshtf.


sorry I left you hanging, had a wipe out virus and it wiped me out computerwise. You can make candles fairly easy. I will explain how to make them from scratch if you like. Oil burns, vegetable oil and bacon grease left unattended have burnt many a house down. We will have to get back to the old trick of rendering to get our animal candle wax. Hurricane lamps and wind proof candle holders will be popular. Let me know if you need more, even pm me if you like.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler

I burn farm diesel.
I also have a hook above each window outside the house.
Light comes in fumes stay out.
Kerosene is a petroleum product.
Fuel oils stored for that purpose will store for many years.


----------



## BillM

Any open flame lighting will emmit an odor. You should have adiquate ventilation when burning an open flame in the home. 

You might have to crack a window a little.

Houses are built a lot tighter than the Victorian homes of the past.


----------



## cnsper

For lamps, lamp oil works well with the wicks and has less smell than kerosene. You can even burn the citronella oil in there to help with the flying critters.


----------



## lotsoflead

I spent the first 8 yrs of my life on a rd with no eletricity, we didn't get ele til after WW2. kero lamps were the in thing and it was the old brown kero back them, not the clear jet fuel used today, well now it's dyed red for tax purposes. even candles are better than the dark.


----------



## LincTex

I would only use kerosene, lamp oil or Jet A. Anything else will foul your wicks. 

If you hate trimming wicks and replacing wicks, you will definitely stay away from anything with red dye in it.


----------



## stanb999

FYI all.

They are called kerosene lamps for a reason. They burn kerosene.

Don'ts of kerosene lamps.

Don't buy a new chinamart one. They are cheap and resemble a kerosene lamp. But they are in fact liquid wax burners. They will smell and give off carbon monoxide if you burn kero. They are made for decoration. Use only lamp oil AKA liquid wax.

Do buy old lamps at garage sales and thrift stores. You will note the differences in the quality instantly. Generally they are made or brass. Heavy compared to the pressed steel of the modern fancy liquid candles. Do burn kerosene in a kerosene lamp. Never put lamp oil in it. It will clog the wick. Lighting it and outing it outside will eliminate 99% of the odor. 

Try to get an Aladdin incandescent. These are the best oil lamps available. They will burn kerosene but are designed for mineral spirits (it will be at the hardware store. Even if shtf. The regular lamps cant use it.) I don't envision a lot of painting at least initially.


----------



## Domeguy

*Aladdin Lamps*

Aladdin lamps are by far the best kerosene lamps. They use a mantle much like a coleman lantern and it acts kinda like a catalytic converter to almost completely burn fuel. The light they put out is very white and much brighter then other lamps. They also put out quite a bit of heat.

Try and find models 12, a, b, c, 21, 23, or 23A. The older lamps #11 and lower are hard to get the wick and mantles for. Aladdin Mantle Lamp Co. is still in business. The new lamps are pricey and not built as well as the older ones, but are still available, as are parts for the models listed above.

The mantles are about $20 but will last a loooong time. Buy #1 kerosene at a farm store, or get the kero that aladdin sells. A gallon will last a long time.

www.aladdinlamps.com


----------



## LincTex

I can buy some really nice 12 volt LED lighting for what those Aladdins cost.... both to buy and to run.


----------



## stanb999

LincTex said:


> I can buy some really nice 12 volt LED lighting for what those Aladdins cost.... both to buy and to run.


Really Where? I would love some lights that put out light like a 60 watt light bulb It would be enough to light the whole barn. :2thumb: I have been looking for lighting for it. Oil Lamps aren't good around the hay. Currently we used battery powered led head lamps. But even with rechargeable they have a short life span.

What have you got? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CdnMtlHd

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> I burn farm diesel.
> I also have a hook above each window outside the house.
> Light comes in fumes stay out.
> Kerosene is a petroleum product.
> Fuel oils stored for that purpose will store for many years.


Are your windows low to the ground? The reason I ask is because I would have to use a 20' ladder in order to reach to the top of my windows upstairs and I don't have any significant windows to my downstairs where it is easy for a burgler to do their B&E.


----------



## Ezmerelda

BillM said:


> Any open flame lighting will emmit an odor. You should have adiquate ventilation when burning an open flame in the home.
> 
> You might have to crack a window a little.
> 
> Houses are built a lot tighter than the Victorian homes of the past.


Not mine! It was thrown together in the '80s and it leaks like a sieve! :brickwall: We re-do seals, etc. and still have air leaks! They didn't even insulate it properly. :gaah:


----------



## LincTex

stanb999 said:


> Really Where? I would love some lights that put out light like a 60 watt light bulb. It would be enough to light the whole barn. What have you got?


This is a start in the right direction:
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/how-wire-leds-12875/#post157277

I would use 3x1 Watt (or 4x1 watt) 12 volt MR16's instead of the MR11 for a lot more light, and a more reflective surface as well.... but for only $2-$3 each light, it does what I need it do do, and uses little very juice.

If you have a lot of solar/battery capacity, and you like a LOT of light, then buy the 5M (5 meter ~ 15 feet) LED light strips with 3528 SMD (bright, $8) or 5050 SMD (BRIGHTER, $20) lights. These typically have 60 LED's per meter, for a total of 300 LED's!

I like to use these for areas where you need a lot of light for a short period of time (to save electricity), like milking or feeding. If you are solar only, it would be tough to keep them lit up all night due to the wattage involved.

One other thing about the strip lights - - you can cut them into segments and extend them, so you don't "need" all 300 LED's in a row. You can group them into 10 batches of 30 LED lights each and spread the light around a lot more.


----------



## Londoner

Actually I like the smell of Kerosene. It takes me back, there are "odourless" kerosenes sold TOZANE is one brand over here.


----------



## Dakine

I dont remember the exact numbers, but I recall reading an article before that a certain percentage of the population has a negative reaction to the smell of burning kerosene. It can range anywhere from discomfort all the way to debilitating migraine headaches or even nausea/vomiting


----------



## jalanravi

we are using kerosene for releasing cement tile from iron mould please give other subsitute to use because kerosene is to costly . reply


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Store kerosene in metal containers so the light don't getta it. I've used 12 year old kerosene an it works fine. Smells a bit funky an looks funky but burns just fine. Some place I seen a substitute fer lamp oil, thin it were alcohol an water. See ifin I can find it.

•	16 oz. bottle isopropyl alcohol, 91 or 99 percent alcohol
•	Distilled water
•	Essential oil (optional)
•	Mixing containerStorage containerMeasuring spoonsShow (3) More
Instructions
1.	
o	1
Pour 1 tsp. of distilled water into the bottle of isopropyl alcohol.
o	2
Pour 1/2 tsp. of essential oil into the bottle of isopropyl alcohol.
o	
o	3
Replace the lid on the bottle. Shake vigorously to mix the contents.
o	4
Label the bottle. The homemade oil lamp fuel is ready to use.

I ain't never tried this so yall be on yer own. I'd test it outside first an see how it goes. Plan on tryin it this summer.


----------



## LincTex

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Instructions
> Pour 1 tsp. of distilled water into the bottle of isopropyl alcohol.


That is plain weird. You can buy Iso Alc down to 70% so this makes no sense at all.

Alcohol will CORRODE the heck out of the metal part the wicks slides up and down in. I won't use it in any lamps, ever.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Thus the warnin.


----------

